# Halloween Pictures - drawings



## Gumpster09 (Dec 17, 2009)

Halloween Pictures My Fiancee Drew For Me To Hang In My Office.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Sweet! Your fiancee is very talented.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

That's awesome. They'd make great tattoos.


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

wow!! they look great. especially love the first one.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Your fiance IS very talented!! Love those pics....especially the second one. I love that skull!


----------



## shinehigh (Jun 29, 2011)

wow yeah that is some nice work!


----------



## Gumpster09 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks, I told her I was going to post them on her, she LOLed at me


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow I really like the first one.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Love them!!!


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Those are great! You are such a lucky person!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Neat. I think I like the first one just a little better, but both are very nice


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice work, I really wish we could get alot of aritists on here to contribute their work to a book we could put together and sell for the forum.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Love em! Those are fantastic!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

kprimm said:


> Nice work, I really wish we could get alot of aritists on here to contribute their work to a book we could put together and sell for the forum.


That is a marvelous idea, kprimm. I would be willing to Same goes for poetry; I would love to put out a book, and I still may sometime.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice! I agree they would make cool tattoos


----------



## KillerPumpkins (Aug 18, 2010)

*PRISM Break*

New Piece I finished recently unfortunately the gif showing the before and after will not upload properly.


----------



## navya (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey...

Nice drawings shared by you all...
Thank you for sharing the ideas for all of us...


----------



## AmyCopp20 (Oct 20, 2011)

I agree they would make cool tattoos


----------



## ramaries69 (Jul 14, 2010)

Very talented! I love the first one and they def make great tattoos!


----------



## ramaries69 (Jul 14, 2010)

Love that prism break piece, KP! Awesome!


----------

